# Can you find out medical information about your donor?



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
We are blessed with our gorgeous 3 and a half year old son from donor sperm and one thing that is hard and comes up reasonably frequently is medical history. Docs say ' is there is a history of this...' And obviously we know my side but not the male side and I am worried that on occasions they might treat something/view something differently knowing there was a history of it.  Luckily he has been a pretty healthy little thing but currently is really suffering and we are increasingly concluding its hayfever. My partner suffers but I don't and would like to know of any history. Now I appreciate in terms of medical conditions that isn't the most serious by a long way but it does worry me that we don't know this history. I haven't investigated this question elsewhere as yet but wondered if any of you lovely ladies knew? 


Thank you x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I wonder the same.

My child had a tongue tie and jaundice as a baby and I was asked if there was any history.

He has penicillin allergy.
He has suncream allergy.

I have had hayfever and undiagnosed cold air/exercise induced asthma and I had a tiny spot of eczema when I did my uni finals and was very stressed and I am allergic to insect bites and certain face/hand creams. That puts me in the atopic group. My mother was seriously allergic to bee stings and ant bites, penicillin and sulphonamides, onions and garlic.

If the donor also has atopy then I would like to know as then my LO is at higher risk of allergies. So far I have managed to avoid nuts (apart from a couple of inadvertant exposures) and I have not given him a large exposure to them. I want to know if that might risk disaster. I also am very cautious of prawns and other highly allergy inducing foods.

I am sure there are going to be lots of questions as time goes on. I guess the only way to see if it is possible to get more information is to contact the sperm bank.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there 
Glad it's not only me, its the last thing you need if you are worried about their health isn't it? 


I may just contact the clinic and ask the question. There might be information on DCN maybe? 


It is worrying that we don't know some of this vital info


----------

